# Homeright Large and Small Spray Shelters



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I wasn't aware that the large one had to be assembled and disassembled each time. They seem to be a great asset for spraying problems. It should solve the problem of over spray. I don't have room for the large one but on my next trip to Woodcraft, I'll be getting the small one.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I did a review of the small one a while back. I still like it, however I have observed that heavier spraying does blow back a bit. I'm not sure if the mesh in the back is collecting topcoat (usually lacquer for me) and becoming clogged, or if I just didn't do that volume of spray initially.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

I find it amusing that advertised products showing people using the product using the wrong PPE.
Thats a dust mask.


----------

